# Can I have African Cichlids?



## Moparguy92 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have pondered having an african cichlid tank but I dont know if they would work in the tank I have or how I could do my stock if they will. I have a 56G Column tank its dimensions are 18"L x 30"W x 24"H.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

yes you can have african cichlids. you could make an exciting shell dweller set up with what you have. there are a few lake malawi mbuna that would work also but i think you would be happier with other types of fish. the tank you have would work great with angelfish cichlids as well.


----------



## Moparguy92 (Oct 16, 2014)

I love the colors of the african cichlids but I am open to any suggestions of what type of fish to stock and how many to stock I would rather know what I am getting into before I do it than to do it and then have dead fish, The tank has a pengiun 150 and a AquaClear 70 filter on it. Currently sand substrate as well but I would be open to changing that if need be.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

are you wanting to see alot of activity or a peaceful environment?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i thought this looked like an interesting fish http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_ocellatus.php


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

another shell dweller looking very nice is http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1762 i was reading some comments on this fish and it sounded like it would work.
some mbuna that would work in your tank would be http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_saulosi.php and you could probably add a few http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=707 with the saulosi. i'm not suggesting mixing the shell dwellers with the mbuna just showing you some different cichlids to look at.


----------



## Moparguy92 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like more active fish. I like the way these that you linked look.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_saulosi.php


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you could try the saulosi.


----------



## Moparguy92 (Oct 16, 2014)

How many do you think would be a good number to stock?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe 6-8. It's not the volume of the tank, but the short length that's hurting you. Try and extend your rock work/cover as high up in the tank as possible. Those cichlid stones might be a good idea here.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i would also add 1 or 2 bristlenose plecos. if you went 1 male 4 female with the http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_saulosi.php you should be able to to the same with the http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=707. tank would look like 3 species of cichlids and really only be the 2. the rusty get more beautiful as they mature. i have a group of them and they are enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Moparguy92 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm having a hard time finding the "dwarf" ones. Would I be able to have the normal ones?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

what do you mean by the dwarf ones? Pseudotropheus saulosi may be referred to as a dwarf mbuna but i would not expect to see them listed that way in a pet store.


----------



## Moparguy92 (Oct 16, 2014)

What would they typically be listed as? I can find these all day long Kennyi African Cichlid which are Pseudothropheus lombardoi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

P. Saulosi are not common in a store. You'll most likely have to hit up a local club or an online vendor


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

lombardoi look similiar to saulosi but the aggression level is too high for your tank length. if a local store has them they should be listed as Pseudotropheus saulosi. Some of the online retailers have some of the nicest looking cichlids that are not hybrid. if you go that route you will be able to find saulosi readily.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 18"L x 30"W x 24"H tank even many dwarf mbuna are a long shot. The Saulosi are worth a try.


----------



## Moparguy92 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was afraid of that no local clubs that I know of and online the shipping is so **** expensive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To get 8 fish you start with 16. With $80 shipping you can get them from an online vendor for $244. I doubt you will find many quality fish from an LFS for less than $14 each.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

were you doing saulosi only? or getting some rusties as well? if you look around you may find some retailers that ship free around 200 spent


----------

